# 50l Keg



## Low Hang'n (24/6/06)

Hi
Recently got hold of a 50L keg (Tooheys style). Scored a keg coupler off a mate and degassed the keg. Boy did it shoot like a fountain :beerbang: ........ Luckily I did this in the back yard!!!  I had stale beer mist slowly falling from the heavens for quite some time.

The question I have is how do I get the spear out of this keg so that I can clean, sterilise & then fill this baby?? I'd like to get a proper keg setup going but want to access the innards of the keg before I invest in taps etc.

All advice & help most welcome. I did a quick search on this site but didn't find the appropriate answers (probably missed it when scanning through too fast) 

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## goatherder (24/6/06)

a search might find you some better instructions, but here it his a nutshell.

using a pair of pliers, push down on the black rubber bit and grab the metal bit in the centre. turn the metal bit (I forget which way, but it only goes one) and the centre bit will drop down. this unlocks the keg. then you can unscrew the top of the spear assembly (stilsons help here).


----------



## Low Hang'n (24/6/06)

goatherder said:


> a search might find you some better instructions, but here it his a nutshell.
> 
> using a pair of pliers, push down on the black rubber bit and grab the metal bit in the centre. turn the metal bit (I forget which way, but it only goes one) and the centre bit will drop down. this unlocks the keg. then you can unscrew the top of the spear assembly (stilsons help here).




Thanks Goatherder (good name, but why?). Will try your method tonight when the chitlins are in bed & out of the way. Are there any other gotchyas with these kegs???

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## pb unleaded (24/6/06)

First release pressure from keg by pressing the black center ring with something. Place a rag over it so you don't get beer in your face. With pliers, push down on the black O ring and at the same time grab the middle silver part. Turn it clockwise to disengage the spear from the top assembly. The spear will drop down into keg. Then just unscrew the top and pull everything out. There are three pins on the spear, one is longer than other two. Simply file it down to same size as other two. Reconnect it all and screw back to keg. Now you have a keg which you can open any time just by unscrewing the top. To clean soak in nappysan solution, rinse and sterilize as normal. To fill, rack your beer into keg.


----------



## goatherder (24/6/06)

Low Hang said:


> 7929.IPB[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (24/6/06)

thats what i do.

they are great.

cheers


----------



## Andyd (24/6/06)

A tip for the uninitiated (and by now probably sodden with old beer)... when degassing the keg, lay it on it's side - you won't have a gusher that way!


----------



## Low Hang'n (25/6/06)

Andyd said:


> A tip for the uninitiated (and by now probably sodden with old beer)... when degassing the keg, lay it on it's side - you won't have a gusher that way!




Thanks all, it's the best info I've been able to get from anyone and great photos Arthur, everything explained in pictures, fantastic :beer: 

Andyd, the gusher bit was on purpose to see how high the beer would fly. No I didn't get wet; bolted quickly once I locked the keg coupler. Made a great sound to..... :super: I had a good fog of beer mist in the backyard afterwards.

Goatherder, nice country up your way. I grew up in Kandos but have lived in Sydney for many years now.

Cheers & once again thankyou all.

Low Hang'n B)


----------



## Low Hang'n (26/6/06)

Well, finally got the spear out. Took awhile though, didn't seem to want to budge but was loose when the black seal was depressed. Trying to turn the thing clockwise with pliers didn't seem to work until after a blood blister & a step back to have a think. In the end I did a little wiggle while turning right and at the same time lifting the centre steel bit ever so slightly & BINGO down dropped the spear.

All I have to do now is clean the blighter & then fill with beer. Can see a couple of fermentors going to work very, very soon. :chug: 

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## crozdog (27/6/06)

Would anyone be able to post similar pics for removing the spear from a CUB keg?

Thanks

Crozdog


----------



## goatherder (27/6/06)

Nice one Low Hang'n. Yep, that's the bit I forgot, lift the centre bit to get it over the lip...

Crozdog, check this:

http://www.physics.arizona.edu/~workman/homebrew/Sanke.html


----------



## Low Hang'n (27/6/06)

goatherder said:


> Nice one Low Hang'n. Yep, that's the bit I forgot, lift the centre bit to get it over the lip...
> 
> Crozdog, check this:
> 
> http://www.physics.arizona.edu/~workman/homebrew/Sanke.html




Good link goatherder, have been thinking about making a tool myself after I was having so much fun getting blood blisters using the pliers but should be a hell of a lot easier next time around.

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## Andyd (27/6/06)

Building the tool (or a derivative there-of) is well worth the effort - I've sometimes found getting the spear back in can be a challenge without it.


----------



## Low Hang'n (27/6/06)

Andyd said:


> Building the tool (or a derivative there-of) is well worth the effort - I've sometimes found getting the spear back in can be a challenge without it.




Have you made your own keg tool? If so would love to know what you did.


----------



## big d (27/6/06)

And a picture is worth a thousand words im told.


----------



## mchitiea (1/7/06)

As a safety measure, most all stems have an extension tab greater in diameter than the keg opening. With most kegs:

Unscrew the spear as far as it can. Hopefully the threads have disengaged. If you pull up on the spear you can feel the safety tab hitting the opening lip on the inside of the keg. This will cause the spear to "rock" in the direction of where the safety tab is. NOW YOU KNOW WHERE IT IS.

Using the smallest screwdriver , insert into valve where the safety tab is. The screwdriver should push against the tab such that the tab retracts. Pull valve out.

Matt, The keg guy in STILL HOT N. California!


----------



## mchitiea (1/7/06)

RE: Looking at pic of homemade Sanke valve removal tool

-DANGEROUS!!!!!!

If someone reminds me -next week I will take pics of a MicroMatic (stem mfg) stem removal tool and post it here. 

When I am warmed up, I can get stems out in under 15 seconds, and in in under than 25 seconds.......


----------



## Low Hang'n (1/7/06)

mchitiea said:


> RE: Looking at pic of homemade Sanke valve removal tool
> 
> -DANGEROUS!!!!!!
> 
> ...




This is your friendly reminder for the pickies, :super:  

What is the best procedure for getting the spear etc back into the keg without filing the safety tab off as Arthur suggests?

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## Jase (2/7/06)

Just remember, Toohey keg spears screw out, whereas CUB keg spear lift out !!! Otherwise you could be trying to remove a CUB spear by trying to screw the spear out, and that could take a while !!!

Isn't that right, Linz???? What do you reckon Franko???

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Low Hang'n (2/7/06)

Jase said:


> Just remember, Toohey keg spears screw out, whereas CUB keg spear lift out !!! Otherwise you could be trying to remove a CUB spear by trying to screw the spear out, and that could take a while !!!
> 
> Isn't that right, Linz???? What do you reckon Franko???
> 
> ...



Got the Tooheys keg, the question was confirming the procedure to get the keg back together if I decide not to file the safety tab off. Seems that a special tool is required that locks the spear back into the screw bit that the keg coupler latches onto (hope that makes sense, not one for the terminology  )

Is it a smaller version of a keg coupler that grabs the end of the spear so that you can pull it up and twist into lock??

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## goatherder (2/7/06)

No special tool, no filing of bits required with your keg Low Hang'n. Just screw the top back on and grab the inner metal bit with the pliers. Lift and twist.


----------



## Linz (2/7/06)

Jase said:


> Just remember, Toohey keg spears screw out, whereas CUB keg spear lift out !!! Otherwise you could be trying to remove a CUB spear by trying to screw the spear out, and that could take a while !!!
> 
> Isn't that right, Linz???? What do you reckon Franko???
> 
> ...




Don't be going to Franko for back up!! 

He was the one that started down that path then went off to do something frivolous like look after his kids or something, and left me with the screwdriver and hammer saying "it doesnt seem to be moving!!"

And I gave it a few good whacks too!


----------



## Low Hang'n (2/7/06)

Linz said:


> Jase said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, Toohey keg spears screw out, whereas CUB keg spear lift out !!! Otherwise you could be trying to remove a CUB spear by trying to screw the spear out, and that could take a while !!!
> ...




Are good to see others have trodden the same path as me :super: But hey I have blood blisters to-boot h34r: h34r:


----------



## Franko (2/7/06)

Linz said:


> Jase said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, Toohey keg spears screw out, whereas CUB keg spear lift out !!! Otherwise you could be trying to remove a CUB spear by trying to screw the spear out, and that could take a while !!!
> ...



Ive got to laugh but hey it all worked out okay in the end, sorry Linz those Kids need too much attention


----------



## fixa (3/7/06)

Hey guys..
on this topic, are all keg couplers the same? 
I notice on ebay they have ones like swan, carlton etc, but are they all basically the same coupler with a different handle?
Cheers fellas.


----------



## Franko (3/7/06)

no fixa there not all the same


----------



## Low Hang'n (3/7/06)

Franko said:


> no fixa there not all the same





Yeh, many different types for different kegs. Check out this site, explains a lot :beer: 

http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/k...rs-cid-801.html

This site also has a pdf that shows all the different coupler types (US based but still works here)

The Tooheys keg I have uses the 'A system'

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------



## fixa (3/7/06)

ok. Cheers.
So how would i tell what system a coupler on ebay would be?


----------



## Low Hang'n (3/7/06)

fixa said:


> ok. Cheers.
> So how would i tell what system a coupler on ebay would be?




Just ask what keg type the couple is for, that way you can check to see if it will work on yours. After I visited the micromatic web site I became a lot more enlightened about the differences.

What type of Keg do you have?

Cheers
Low Hang'n :beer:


----------



## Chuck (6/7/06)

Hi everyone,
I have read the topics on how to de-stem carlton kegs but mine doesnt have the groove for the removal of the clip. Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## goatherder (6/7/06)

Chuck - post a pic and it might be easier for us to see what's going on.


----------



## danbeer (6/7/06)

Chuck said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have read the topics on how to de-stem carlton kegs but mine doesnt have the groove for the removal of the clip. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers




Grab your favorite file and cut a small notch in the rim, down to the split ring/clip thingie...
(Doesn't affect the sealing of the keg, as the coupler seals on the inside of the well, below where the ring sits.)

You can then lever out the ring with a screwdriver and a pair of pliers.


----------



## normell (6/7/06)

With all this discussion on how to open these "LEGAL" :unsure: kegs, do you plan to fill them with homebrew  , then put into a fridge/freezer. Don't forget that 50l of brew weighs about 50kg, the keg about 20-25kg, so all up a lift of about 70-75kg to move :blink: 
Me thinks not to good on the old back :huh:


----------



## danbeer (6/7/06)

normell said:


> <snip!>
> Me thinks not to good on the old back :huh:




Yes. A complete bastard to move....

...Or so I hear... :lol:

Not to mention that they don't fit into most fridges. 

I like the cornie kegs for just that reason - they will fit most places, and you don't have to be he-man to move them.


----------



## Chuck (6/7/06)

goatherder said:


> Chuck - post a pic and it might be easier for us to see what's going on.




OK here are some pics of my LEGAL h34r: kegs, Although filing the rim sounds like it may work


----------



## Andyd (15/8/06)

Another technique I hear is common is to drill a couple of 2mm holes, one in each end of the clip. Then use circlip pliers to remove the clip. Hell of a lot easier!


----------



## altstart (15/8/06)

:beer: 
thats the easiest way two little holes then when you get it out take it to a bearing service and buy a reusable circlip to suit and no more problems. 
cheers Altstart


----------



## Andyd (15/8/06)

I would just re-use the clip... it doesn't get damaged in the process, and the clip with two holes is effectively a circlip anyway.


----------



## coops (21/10/07)

Chuck did you find a way to remove it? i have the same kegs and am struggling big time.

Any hints or tips?

I have tried everything from screw driver to vice grips nothing.

Cheers
Coops


----------



## paul (21/10/07)

As already stated let the gas out of it then drill a 2mm hole in one end of the circlip. Using the hole that you just drilled lever the circlip inwards and then you can get another screwdriver behind it and remove the snapring.


----------



## coops (22/10/07)

After 3 broken drill bits and 2 days worth of trying everything possible i finally got it out... a little scratch up but from what everyone has been saying it should still be ok. now with my second one it should be a lot easier. less scratches and only 1 drill bit.

Cheers
thank you.


----------



## mchitiea (23/10/07)

To all,
-The correct tool, and the easiest way to remove a snap ring on a keg, is by using a snap-ring removal tool .....(who made that name?)
-It is stainless steel, approx. 1/16th" thick. 
-If you do not have a valve stem compression tool these still work but much more force is needed.

-Turn the blade horizontally. Insert tip under end of snap ring. Move handle HORIZONATALLY towards the outside of the keg. This lever action will force the end of the snap ring towards the center, thus exposing the end of the ring. From here you can grab it with needle nose pliers and pull IN (towards the center) and UP on the on the ring.

-The optimum way to go is to have the Valve Compression tool also. We can have stems out of a keg in 17 seconds, and in at 25 seconds.

-One pic attached of tool.

PS: If anyone needs either the Snap ring tool or the valve compression tool, we can supply those.


Matt Chitiea
The CHI Company
www.chicompany.net


----------



## Low Hang'n (23/10/07)

Hi Matt
How much for both the tools you mention & how much for shipping to Sydney.

I assume you offer a good discount to members of this forum?

Cheers
Low Hang'n


----------

